# NP ride may 14



## lilbigtonka

now we got a thread to talk about it so we dont get a thread locked lol.....it better be wet.....and joe gonna have which bike out there


----------



## linkage

:rockn:

Lets see how many people can make it. 

Dont worry about being wet Theres some good spots out there 

Im sure Joe will comment about what hes bringing. :fart:
someone bring a little grill and we can do a cook out


----------



## lilbigtonka

im so down for this we just gotta make sure no one breaks anything since ryc is right around the corner....i can bring a grill possibly if someone will bring the meat....we will do a whole day of riding and around 5 do a lil cookout til dark then either jet out or ride again if yall want im free and ready to do this


----------



## primetime1267

Figures, you guys pick a weekend that I have to attend a wedding.... CONspiracy I say, CONspiracy!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Dion you got anymore excuses lol jk I would be scared to ride a brute to if I just came off a grizzly


----------



## primetime1267

lilbigtonka said:


> Dion you got anymore excuses lol jk I would be scared to ride a brute to if I just came off a grizzly


Now that right here is FUNNY!!!!!! Don't put down the Grizzly, it is a smooth ride with awesome eating abilities.. And for the size of my wife, that thing flies..

But, I do do do do do do love the Brute!!! :sly:
I haven't moved the grizzly since our last ride, I'm always finding a reason to crank up the brute to move it around..


----------



## stilltippin863

I should be there with you guys!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Now we just need a headcount for the people that are for sure I know I'm in


----------



## stilltippin863

I SHOULD be there unless something unexpectly comes up........


----------



## speedman

i cant take saturday off cause im taking off for ryc already, i can only ride sundays, its dry everywhere i dont know anywhere it would be wet, wonder if lcross has some wet spots thats near my dads..


----------



## Offroadin89

ill be there fa sho! cant wait to ride! specially out there. its nasty! im gonna try talkin my buddy chris with the big bear into comin also!


----------



## lilbigtonka

who will be the first to run over a gator since there moving like crazy right now.....


----------



## lilbigtonka

i should have about 5 people comming with us but i know one wil back out so i prolly wont even ask....but denny is it gonna be alot of hardpack or grassy trails need to know whether or not to bring the 300 or brute


----------



## primetime1267

I went 2 weeks ago and it is VEEEERY dry out there. Make sure you bring a mask to cover your face unless you like breathing in dust bunnies and some goggles... I still had a blast in the very few wet spots they had, but fun nontheless.


----------



## lilbigtonka

dry  o man i better look into buying a 400ex i guess, i hope it is wet out there denny and them know their way around there real ggood so lets hope they take us on a good tour lol


----------



## primetime1267

A sport quad would be fun out there right now for sure!!!


----------



## stilltippin863

Hell I doubt i will goo all the way for some DIRT trails....i was hoping alottttt of water and mud...


----------



## speedman

some one that lives close should go by and see if its wet or dry so i dont drive 3 hours for nothing..


----------



## lilbigtonka

denny lives like driving distance on the 4wheeler from there so he should chime in very soon


----------



## speedman

yeah cause we dont wanna go out there for no mud or water, i gotta put the lift to the test, if not ill just wait till ryc. i was thinking of hitting up lcrosss since they always have water cause they pump in..


----------



## linkage

Yes I am fortunate enough to live about 2 miles from IMO is some great riding. It is more dry now than in the middle of summer yes but there is some good water/mud holes out there I attached some pictures from today. Also keep in mind it is pouring as I type this, and it is suppose to rain friday saturday and sunday and couple days next week. :aargh4: We generally just cruise from water/mud hole to another. The trails are dusty but them are for the sport quads and dirt bikes we use the mud spots for our entertainment. Which even in dry time there are some that will swallow any ATV. 

A few of us are going riding friday evening so I will give a update as water levels then, and check back out there next week for those that will be traveling. But anything less than a hour ride shouldnt even question.

I personally wouldnt travel three hours to ride a ATV unless I was staying over night, but thats just me.

The pictures are spread out over a few mile radius

This is the water hole by where I park, its about rack deep in the middle for smal lift bikes. Its nice to rinse off ATV in before loading up. Its hard bottom.








Heres one for somebody who wants to get stuck








Here is a good one hard to tell by pic but you can go right and you have a chance go left and maybe not, Joe and I went left, took awhile but we got out.
















some cypress swamp muck dont look like it but its nasty , pic dont do it justice


----------



## lilbigtonka

denny did ya just take these pics and if so sounds like dion dont know where to ride hahahaha hmm dion maybe you should ask the big boys where to go instead of them sota girls lol hahaha jk


----------



## linkage

yes I took them around 3pm today but it was raining good around 5. Dion is right about it being dry compared to what it normally is though. I just took some pics of a few of the spots so people could see examples.


----------



## lilbigtonka

umm i just found out im gonna be in new york from may 12-16 sheeaaaaattttt........


----------



## primetime1267

Hi


lilbigtonka said:


> umm i just found out im gonna be in new york from may 12-16 sheeaaaaattttt........


Ohh and the excuses start flying in!!!!!!!! LOL. Yeah, those were the same little swamp/green pits we came across. (But they will suck you in, dry on top and 2+3 ft deep below) But that is not what we are normally blessed with by any means. NP is usually always filled with a watery hole every few hundred yards. Heck, its not even raining where I live. I think its gonna miss us again, again and again.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Excuses Hahaha guess I will have to take pics lol I knew that was commin lol


----------



## linkage

:haha:


----------



## linkage

Here ya go todays rain!!!


----------



## primetime1267

Yeah, I got trapped in that rain today during my trip to Lowe's.. It was nasty, roads flooded out. Came out of Lowes, bright and sunny and roads totally cleared already. You guys should have some nice holes in NP now.


----------



## linkage

Need a few more rains or atleast one that last longer. We went out riding last night and it was a little wetter but very little. It was fun chasing the gators around though, with the water low you see alot more of them on the move. The woods party we ran across out there around 11pm was interesting to.


----------



## speedman

if i go ill be sleeping over i got a buddy of mine going with a camper he just waiting to see if i go or not. its about to rain here in miami, i might go i gotta see if i have next saturday off again then its a go for me just gotta look for a trailer to tow bike now.


----------



## speedman

So who's going out there? I'm going with my bike a can am and a lifted Dakota might sleep out there to ride at night and Sunday alittle let me know who's going.


----------



## JPs300

Myself and a couple buddies are discussing this via text as I type. Gotta get my freshly re-sleeved rear axles heat treated and back in the bike yet to make it, though I could borrow my buddy's kodiak since he got his built eiger back together last night. 

We're a good hour south, but I've got a guest room at the house (off st rd 80, near Alva) if someone needs a place to crash on their way back towards the other coast.


----------



## speedman

JPs300 said:


> Myself and a couple buddies are discussing this via text as I type. Gotta get my freshly re-sleeved rear axles heat treated and back in the bike yet to make it, though I could borrow my buddy's kodiak since he got his built eiger back together last night.
> 
> We're a good hour south, but I've got a guest room at the house (off st rd 80, near Alva) if someone needs a place to crash on their way back towards the other coast.


 
pm me your number so we can meet up if you go out there, im heading up friday night sleeping at my buddies house then wake up n ride!!!! cant wait hope bike does good lol


----------



## speedman

linkage said:


> Yes I am fortunate enough to live about 2 miles from IMO is some great riding. It is more dry now than in the middle of summer yes but there is some good water/mud holes out there I attached some pictures from today. Also keep in mind it is pouring as I type this, and it is suppose to rain friday saturday and sunday and couple days next week. :aargh4: We generally just cruise from water/mud hole to another. The trails are dusty but them are for the sport quads and dirt bikes we use the mud spots for our entertainment. Which even in dry time there are some that will swallow any ATV.
> 
> A few of us are going riding friday evening so I will give a update as water levels then, and check back out there next week for those that will be traveling. But anything less than a hour ride shouldnt even question.
> 
> I personally wouldnt travel three hours to ride a ATV unless I was staying over night, but thats just me.
> 
> The pictures are spread out over a few mile radius
> 
> This is the water hole by where I park, its about rack deep in the middle for smal lift bikes. Its nice to rinse off ATV in before loading up. Its hard bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres one for somebody who wants to get stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a good one hard to tell by pic but you can go right and you have a chance go left and maybe not, Joe and I went left, took awhile but we got out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some cypress swamp muck dont look like it but its nasty , pic dont do it justice


 



is this holopaw or np? im going to holopaw this weekend with a couple buddies, im confuesed lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

that is north port there is nothing about holopaw in this thread on where we were going to ride lol.....i am not gonna make it as i will be on a plane this time tomm heading to the big apple


----------



## JPs300

lols. Somebody had the location of this ride all messed up when he text me. - I think he read HP instead of NP.


----------



## lilbigtonka

:nutkick: to someone lol


----------



## speedman

im very confused haha i could of swore we were going to holopaw, well im going to holopaw on friday and saturday, how far is north port from holopaw?


----------



## lilbigtonka

right around the corner lol about 2.5 hours prolly.....it is on the west coast pretty much between sarasota and punta gorda


----------



## speedman

lilbigtonka said:


> right around the corner lol about 2.5 hours prolly.....it is on the west coast pretty much between sarasota and punta gorda


 
oh ****, next time then, holopaw looks badass on youtube so hope its good.


----------



## lilbigtonka

more importantly you better hope you dont break a axle lol jk ok really im serious lol


----------



## JPs300

^ that's what ya'll get for riding broke forces.......oh wait, are we talking un-reliable rear drivetrain? I'll shut my mouth now.


lol


----------



## speedman

lilbigtonka said:


> more importantly you better hope you dont break a axle lol jk ok really im serious lol


 
i dont ride like some people do that always break so im good.


----------



## linkage

dont you have to own property or be with someone who owns property to ride in holopaw?


----------



## backwoodsboy70

yeah thats wat i heard bc u need a key to the gate to get in


----------



## JPs300

Aight. A few of us will be up around noonish for the NP ride. 

Not bringing my bike, as I won't have time to do the heat treat on the axles before then. I'll be on a nicely modded kodiak, my buddy will have his built eiger, another friend on a mild eiger, and a friend on a IRS big bear. 

Somebody PM me a phone # and/or specifics as to where to park & meet up, or call or text me @ 239-two two nine - 2732

- Jp


----------



## greenmachine

Let me know the next time uall go to holowpaw I want to go! I've got a key and a camp on the north end. It will be a little while before I can go, docs orders and im in the middle of rebuilding front diff.


----------



## linkage

JPs300 said:


> Aight. A few of us will be up around noonish for the NP ride.
> 
> Not bringing my bike, as I won't have time to do the heat treat on the axles before then. I'll be on a nicely modded kodiak, my buddy will have his built eiger, another friend on a mild eiger, and a friend on a IRS big bear.
> 
> Somebody PM me a phone # and/or specifics as to where to park & meet up, or call or text me @ 239-two two nine - 2732
> 
> - Jp


sent you a pm


----------



## primetime1267

Alright, so how was the ride??? Pics, video's, carnage, etc...... SHARE!!!!


----------



## JPs300

Myself and a freind met up with a couple chicks we know up there and headed out around 12-1ish. Turns out even living in the area and supposedly knowing it, they didn't know where to go and got lost....lol. - Made for a pretty good adventure anyway, though we never got to any mud riding. Glad I was on the borrowed kodi instead of my bike on many of those trails though. Height nor width of my bike would have fit on several of the trails we went through. 

We got caught in the leading edge of that nasty front while finding our way back. Trying to beat it as much as possible we did some 45+mph rode rides for probably 6-7 miles. A fairly lightweight bike on 28 laws in the pouring rain on asphault has got to be simliar to riding a bob-sled with no steering........


----------



## linkage

We went sunday, after seeing the rain coming in saturday we waited. Nobody broke, there was 5 of us, hit the back cypress swamp and got stuck good couple times :rockn: Still needs some good rain though. Nobody took camera or phones out so no pics but woulda been a few good ones.


----------



## JPs300

Well, ya'll will see my 300 @ RYC. - Might want to get there early if you want to see it in action though, no time to properly address my drivetrain upgrades so I'll probably break it before the weekend is over.


----------

